# cpu fan



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

any suggestions on a cpu fan 

socket 478


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

That obviously depends on the type of CPU that you want to cool with it.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

And if you want to OC it ! :winkgrin:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the thermaltake volcano fans work good for the socket 478 processors.

not only that, but they are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

my cpu is a pentium 4 2.4 ghz ... and i wanted to make sure my cpu doesnt burn out especially because i use many programs at the same time .. and also i wanted a nice looking fan to add to my case moding


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

OK knowing its a 2.4 P4 helps a little - but still leaves probably 200 products out there to choose from. Whats the upper $ limit ? That should really help to limit things down.....


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hmm if you want money range .. then i would say 20 - 25 dollars is wat im shooting for


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

my friend got the spark 7+ xaser edition and it comes with the frontal bay fan regulator and a pci slot one so it will look cool. Hes very pleased with it, the only thing when you run it at like 6000rpm it sounds like your computer case is about to lift off, a good solution to that is to take off the fanguard on the top cause it acts like a little whistle.

they sell at new egg for 25.49$ so check that out

Thermaltake P4 Spark 7+ (Xaser Edition)


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I am not sure if it was you that said that you liked a certain fan in the case mod picture thread - but coolerguys has the Jet 4 for 25$ on sale. I read some decent reviews on it - and i guess if you look for something that looks out of the ordinary that might be an option.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

yup that was me .. except the fan doesnt fit my socket ... unfortunately ...


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

??? You said you have Socket 478 right ? That cooler fits Socket 478 !!!

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556033240.html


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

but ... its not the color i want :dead:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Just go with the zalman cpns7000 best 478 cooler around and whisper silent about $40


----------

